# PRTB website doesn't seem to be working properly



## landlord (22 Jan 2015)

Has anyone else experienced this problem?
I have a few properties registered with the PRTB. When I go onto the website and select a "registered" property (not an inactive one), then click either update or renew, I get the message for all of my registered properties..

"This is not a valid update application. Please select a Tenancy application with a status of Registered". 

This has been happening for months now and the PRTB have not responded at all with my queries over this problem.


----------



## facetious (22 Jan 2015)

landlord said:


> Has anyone else experienced this problem?
> I have a few properties registered with the PRTB. When I go onto the website and select a "registered" property (not an inactive one), then click either update or renew, I get the message for all of my registered properties..
> 
> "This is not a valid update application. Please select a Tenancy application with a status of Registered".
> ...


Unfortunately, the only people who can help you are the PRTB. 

When you find something that the PRTB do right, let me know, please.

I would suggest that you write a letter, send it via "swift" mail (there is another name for it but I can't remember it). It is similar to registered post, but the recipient does not have to sign for it and the letter is guaranteed delivered. Keep any communications with the PRTB in writing as when the time comes, you will have proof of your actions. This is perfect business ethics and landlords need to understand that they have a business. Likewise, any dealings with the tenant should be in writing otherwise you are likely to have your back-side bitten sometime.


----------



## Dermot (22 Jan 2015)

As always good advice from facetious.  Always read your posts as you are quite knowledgeable on lanlord/tenant issues.


----------



## facetious (23 Jan 2015)

Thanks for the compliment, Dermot. I only pop into AAM occasionally so I am late in some threads and where I believe good answers have been given, I refrain from commenting.


----------



## landlord (23 Jan 2015)

Hey guys there seems to be a lot of complimenting each other on your posts,
but my question still remains unanswered.
I would still appreciate if someone could answer my question....all I really want to know is ......anyone with a rental property on the PRTB can you edit/update any or all of your tennancys or is it just me having a problem.....thanks


----------



## facetious (24 Jan 2015)

I don't have any rental properties so I am unable to provide any further advice. However, from a technical point of view, have you tried accessing the PRTB on a different computer?


----------



## landlord (24 Jan 2015)

facetious said:


> I don't have any rental properties so I am unable to provide any further advice. However, from a technical point of view, have you tried accessing the PRTB on a different computer?



Yep thanks tried from I phone, I Pad and main PC.....same problem.
If anyone with a rental property on the PRTB has a minute spare I would really appreciate if you could just see if you are able to access one of your tenancys. 
I.e. First go into manage your properties. 
Then select a registered property and push update...
Many thanks!!!!


----------



## Mobella (25 Jan 2015)

I had the same problem, I received this reply from the PRTB: 

 "Updating a Tenancy Online 1 Click view existing registrations 2 When you find the registration you want to update then click around the address of the property to highlight the tenancy until it turns blue 3 Scroll down to the bottom of the page and click the button update tenancy 4 This will then change the application from being registered back to being an application again, which will allow you to make the necessary changes. 5 Once you have made the necessary changes then bring the application through to the summary page and submit it for payment. 6 Calculate the fee (it will come back no fee required) 7 Then hit submit 8 This will then bring the registration from being an application to being fully registered again."

This would not work for me, I found it was because under 'Tenancies/register a tenancy' . A previous update had not been competed , I had filled in all the detail, pressed (submit) but had never click (pay now).  You have to click pay now,even when no money is due.


----------



## Manuel (11 Feb 2015)

If it's any consolation, OP, of all the This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language public service websites in this backward little country, the PRTB one has to be the worst, and that is quite an achievement. 

I get the very same message as you, OP, and there's not a chance in hell of me performing the steps given to Mobella above (ridiculous in the extreme) ... as I would probably end up with my tenancy in an invalid state and get charged 90 Euro for nothing.


----------



## landlord (11 Feb 2015)

Manual, thank you I guess I'm not the only one!!!!

This is unbelievable !!
PRTB ..........if anyone is reading this.......

I WISH TO REGISTER MY TENANCYS ON LINE AND PAY MY 90 EURO. WHY ARE YOU MAKING IT SO DIFFICULT FOR ME TO DO THIS!!!


----------



## Dermot (11 Feb 2015)

A few years ago I tried setting up an account with PRTB on line.  I got so frustrated with it I abandoned it and I deal with all registrations manually like it was 50 years ago.  
It is not as if I cannot deal with websites etc. I do practically all my banking on line, pay pal & Cr card accounts and different trading web site accounts and even Ryanair without a problem but PRTB 
BTW if it suits anyone with a phone package that allows free calls to a land line using the normal prefix rather than the so-called low cost 1890 number try 0766887350


----------



## Bronte (12 Feb 2015)

Landlord I honestly do not have the energy to look at my tenancies on the PRTB but I do know I ran into a similar problem to you.  I couldn't see how to chnage the details and somehow if you click it, the tenancy moves to a different place and you have to go their on the website to find it.  It's very complicated and I rang the helpdesk and figured it out that way.  Do not let them off the phone with you until you are satisfied you have it correct. 

Mobella seems to have it in more detail - how to exactly do it.


----------



## Bronte (12 Feb 2015)

Manuel said:


> I get the very same message as you, OP, and there's not a chance in hell of me performing the steps given to Mobella above (ridiculous in the extreme) ... as I would probably end up with my tenancy in an invalid state and get charged 90 Euro for nothing.


 
You will get a confirmation email with the Tenancy registration number on it once you have succeeded.  That is what you need for your accountant/Revenue.

And I totally agree that the website, which is the latest incarnation, is desperate. But so too have the PRTB been since inception.  (I see too they are in the wars with the people on the Determination Board/Panal)


----------



## Manuel (12 Feb 2015)

Sorry for veering off topic, but did any of you register with Irish Water online?

You are asked two questions:
1. Are you connected to the Mains Water System?  Yes/No
2. Are you connected to the Main Sewage System?  Yes/No

When you proceed, it generates a letter for you to print off. The letter states roughly:

"You were asked two questions about your connection to mains water and sewage.
 If you answered Yes to the first question, you must do this: ....
 If you answered No to the first question, you must do this: ....
 If you answered Yes to the second question, you must do this: ....
 If you answered No to the second question, you must do this: ....       "



They couldn't even generate a separate letter depending on which of the FOUR possible combinations of answers you gave. 

Our taxes paid for that .........


----------



## Bronte (12 Feb 2015)

Manuel,

You really really do not want to see the emails I had with Irish water. They are totally incompetent and I told them they were.


----------



## Whatsthedeal (5 Aug 2015)

landlord said:


> Has anyone else experienced this problem?
> I have a few properties registered with the PRTB. When I go onto the website and select a "registered" property (not an inactive one), then click either update or renew, I get the message for all of my registered properties..
> 
> "This is not a valid update application. Please select a Tenancy application with a status of Registered".
> ...


 
I was trying to register with the PRTB website on or about July 20th 2015 to file a claim against a landlord for breach of the tenancy agreement, it has been the most frustrating site I have ever tried to sign-up for or that I have ever encountered. I have four advanced degrees, two in Law and a masters in law and I have been a web designer for ten year plus. The PRTB website developer/s knew what they were doing when they created it, it is one of the most fraudulent websites I have ever encountered because on-line and after about 8.5 hours straight; trying to figure out the whole website today could honestly say without a doubt, I would label the PRTB website as the biggest governmental fraud in Irish history, to obviously steal your rights! First, you they got more security features to create an account than a major bank would have. Then, they’ve got these glitches in the portal/server that log you off, over and over, or simply keep you going in circles: click next; click next; then they simply get click you off, and even if you can get through to the next level, it is a merry-go-round all the way, from the get go; flagrant and intentional too!
Later, when your frustration settles and you decide to try it another day, there is goes again… Additionally, the PRTB say you can modify things but even that’s a big-fat-lie! You cannot even cut-paste or in your text boxes when creating a new or subsequent case, this is after you pick what kind of case your alleging. They don’t explain anything, such as: a possible word-count limitation in your text boxes or anything, or whatever that could be preventing you from going to the next page after you click next. So, again it is a FAKE website. Because I have seen Fake websites they and they are specifically designed to A. prevent you from using the site, B. to collect your details and C. to load viruses such as malware and spyware you name it.
I would have to say the PRTB website was not flawed in its design at all, but manufactured to prevent people from using the PRTB website altogether. If there was ever book on how to defeat a person from using a website, and I am sure there is, the code used to write the PRTB’s webpage’s is the exact same used for FRAUDULENT websites that hack your details then roll from one page to the next with no real purpose but to discourage users, and the reason the FAKE websites do it is so you won’t come-back! So, if you ever find site blacklisted as FAKE then you will know what I am talking about. The web designers of the PRTB were so cleaver and through that they have even blocked all traffic to your querries, this is what a VIRUS does or act like, again all hallmarks of a fraud or FAKE! So, even if you were to ask GOOGLE by typing in your textbox “what-is-going on with the PRTB”, the developers simply Hogged-up all the subsequent webpage’s with help pages that way people won’t catch on or complain too much; you will be simply left out in the dark, and the landlords know it too. Then, as an added bonus the PRTB simply says your case is closed in the tick-box, not open, pending or paid but CLOSED CASE, so if you move house, how are you going to even let the PRTB know? I have wrote to them over a dozen times with my reference numbers and so on… and Nothing! Zip! It is a FRAUD in the strict legal sense, not in the loose fraudulent usage. So, I hope everyone will pass this on, and call their government representatives because the more people who call, and scream FAKE Fraudulent website then the more likely we can get it pulled, and I am not saying fix it either, by allowing the same gangsters to re-create another website, that is not good enough! Hope this answers your questions, sorry if there are any typos here, 10 hours on-line is way too much. All the Best!


----------



## Bronte (6 Aug 2015)

Well thanks for the rant but good to know that tenant's are finding it nigh on impossible to log complaints from a landlord.  From a landlord who has had the misfortune of dealing with them every which way since inception while knowing they will never be of any use to me while I pay them to create jobs by making things complicated.


----------



## TrueBlue (14 Feb 2017)

Mobella said:


> ..... it was because under 'Tenancies/register a tenancy' . A previous update had not been competed , I had filled in all the detail, pressed (submit) but had never click (pay now).  You have to click pay now,even when no money is due.



I know this is an old post, but I have been having the same issue and hope it will help others. This part of Mobella's post is the solution.
prtb's error message is misleading and does not tell you what the real problem is.

Basically, I had not completed a previous update. When I did update, payment had to be clicked, but was calculated at €0. Problem solved.


----------

